# 10X body weight



## ncgirl21 (Aug 23, 2004)

Is this as low as you should go when cutting and is it 10 times your current body weight or 10 times your goal body weight???


----------



## BritChick (Aug 23, 2004)

I have heard 10 x current body weight to lose weight, 15 x current body weight to maintain.


----------



## mikah (Aug 23, 2004)

10x your current BW girlie - dont get any crazy ideas now.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 23, 2004)

minimum 10X current bw.. even up to 12x. any lower and you start running into dieting horrors(metabolic slowdown, nutrient deficienies, etc).


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 23, 2004)

Does this apply to extremely fat people as well?  For example, if one is 5'10" 325 pounds, and the only muscle on this person is what they naturally have, then would 2500 calories be too low?


----------



## atherjen (Aug 24, 2004)

> Does this apply to extremely fat people as well? For example, if one is 5'10" 325 pounds, and the only muscle on this person is what they naturally have, then would 2500 calories be too low?



Im not certain, but I believe in that case that one would calculate according to LBM for more efficient weight loss.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 24, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Im not certain, but I believe in that case that one would calculate according to LBM for more efficient weight loss.



I kind of figured as much.  I was thinking like 2000-2500 calories would be a good place to start for someone like that.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 24, 2004)

I don't think ANYONE should ever go below 10xBW.


----------



## Akateros (Aug 24, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing. And that 15x bodyweight seems awfully low for general recommendations for maintenance for active individuals.

Most sources I've seen say 10x-15x bodyweight for weight _loss,_ and in the range of 18x bodyweight for maintenance.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 24, 2004)

The x 15 for maintenance is based on the average person who doesn't train like a crazed zealot... it's supposed to be higher if you're more active.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 24, 2004)

Personally I don't think that stuffs a bunch of crap, it dosen't take into account the person's height, gender, metabolism's speed and how much muscle/fat that person has. The only real way to find out is to kinda experiment a little.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 24, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Personally I don't think that stuffs a bunch of crap, it dosen't take into account the person's height, gender, metabolism's speed and how much muscle/fat that person has. The only real way to find out is to kinda experiment a little.



I agree with you for the main part... everybody is so vastly different but I think it does give a ball park idea to those who are completely clueless and want a rough guide, especially the x 10 being the very lowest a person should go.  I hear a lot of girls who train are trying and are trying to gain muscle and wonder why they aren't able to do so on 1100 calories a day!


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 24, 2004)

ya thats true too, for someone just starting out it can give them a vague idea, but wouldn't it be alright to go a little lower than 10x bodyweight? I think I read in one thread that Jodi was trying to lose some more bodyfat before a competition so she went on a 1000 calories diet for a couple of weeks, or I just completely misread read it which I probably did lol


----------



## BritChick (Aug 24, 2004)

Maybe... I just don't think it's necessary or a good idea to go that low, it's a quick fix to go lower than the x 10, too hard to maintain and probably not enough to fuel an active body, again though I guess it comes down to the individual.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 24, 2004)

ya like it said in her post it was only for a few weeks before the competition, it'd be way too hard to fuel your body with that low claories, although there are some people that can do it


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 26, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I don't think ANYONE should ever go below 10xBW.



Even if you're like 50% bodyfat?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 26, 2004)

Yes because you need to eat to lose bodyfat.  When you eat the right foods and in smaller quantities more frequently throughout the day you raise your metabolism.  No matter what body % fat you need to eat to raise your metabolism and if you don't eat enough your body goes into starvation mode.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 26, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yes because you need to eat to lose bodyfat.  When you eat the right foods and in smaller quantities more frequently throughout the day you raise your metabolism.  No matter what body % fat you need to eat to raise your metabolism and if you don't eat enough your body goes into starvation mode.



I understand that much.  However, as far as I knew bodyfat doesn't contribute to caloric needs much at all.  The real reason I ask this is because my uncle is like 335 and trying to lose weight.  He was 390 or something of the sort, but I figured I could share some knowledge with him and get him on the right track.  Thanks for your input.


----------

